# Peeing when excited/nervous....do they outgrow it?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ranger is 10 weeks....and he pees when he gets excited or nervous. He doesnt do it every time. When I come home and let him out...he doesnt do it when he's excited to see me. He does it when my husband is around and he did it at the vet's office today. I think he's a little scared of my husband...he yells sometimes. I think he did it too when running through the kid's play tunnels. He either peed because he was excited...or he just peed in it and ran through it.

Do puppies outgrow this? Is it behavioral....or developmental? Anythign I can do to help him not do it?


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

If you can anticipate when you're husband will be coming home and greeting the puppy, I'd let Ranger out to pee right before he sees him. The same with the vet office, try to get him to go potty before going in. I'd say its perfectly normal and he will grow out of it.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There are plenty of threads on this issue if you just look around the puppy section. I've never had this issue, but my friends boxer did it. I think it's called submissive urination or something like that. They grow out of it eventually, but there's plenty of tips on how to handle it when it happens, just look around a little.

If he's doing it when he's playing and excited, my guess is he just isnt being let out enough. How often are you taking him out? Puppies have no control over their bladder so they need to be taken out all the time. Like at least once an hour, maybe more. Always take out after getting out of the kennel, waking up, playing, going for a walk, eating, etc.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Mine did (outgrow the pee-ing thing). Had one bitch that never did though so I guess the best answer is..... it all depends (no pun intended).


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 2+ yr. old female foster who was an abuse case. She has a huge problem with this.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Jessie Jane had a terrible problem with anxiety peeing when we first rescued her. This was her fourth home at 15 mos. She overcame this with hugs and reassurances. But a puppy that age I would think doesn't have complete control over his bladder yet or his happy button. 

I will say that Jessie would do this whenever a voice was raised although it was never to yell at her. When she realized this, that helped too. We just yell to each other across the house or calling some dog or other critter to come to us. Maybe your husband could try to control this and also try to show extra affection to Ranger? Best to nip it in the bud, this is such a formative time for the little guy. Actually, human kids do the same thing. But you've had some excellent suggestions above. There's a wealth of info in the archives.


----------

